# What kind of Internet Browser do you use?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

In trying to make the Cafe a better place, it would be really helpful to know what type of browser everyone is using. Netscape? Internet Explorer?

I am pretty sure that we did this thread once before, but since we have so many new people it would be do it again.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

IE 5.5, both home and work, though I've been doing a lot of beta testing with Netscape 6, build 3 as well.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Internet Explorer; versions vary depending on which computer.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Internet Explorer at home and work


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Internet Explorer here.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Netscape 4.7.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

I use Netscape 4.7 at home and IE at work.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

ie 5.5. Don't like it, though, does anybody know how I could get ie5 again (the microsoft site doesn't have it anymore)?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Yikes! A triple post! I think I need a new mouse!

[This message has been edited by Greg (edited 10-28-2000).]


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I've been using Netscape for a while and have gotten use to it. It was the browser that came with my internet provider software. But I do use Explorer on ocassion.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

IE 5.00


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Usually Netscape, but our ISP is getting to be unreliable and we're getting DSL pretty soon. After we get that, who knows?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Netscape[emoji]174[/emoji] Communicator 4.7.

Thanks for all the time you spend on making ChefTalkCafe better for all of us Nicko.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I use IE 5.0 with a cable connection. DSL rules!! I can download high graphic pages in seconds and download software in minutes when it used to take me an hour.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Pete, DSL at home? Man I am so jealous, I am still on a 56K modem. How much is DSL costing you a month?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

NIcko I am with AT&T @home. After getting off to a rocky start with it (I almost cancelled due to a technician error when it was first installed) I now love it. So much faster than 56k!! And the best part is that right now AT&T is offering a great promo. They will install for free (including hardware and software) and your first six months are just $19.95. After that it costs $39.95 a month. I figured it out. Even when I start paying $39.95 a month I will be saving money. I was paying $19.95 a month for MSN, another $25 a month for an extra phone line, and $15-30 a month in per minute charges from Ameritech. So I figure I will save $20-40 a month. God, I sound like an advertisement. LOL


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Netscape Explorer


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Netscape 4.7 on a cable modem.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey M, is the spell check feature working on your netscape or no? I am assuming it is not.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Spell check doesn't work on my PC when using Netscape.


----------

